# Winter League @ UAC



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh no you didn't? It is winter league time. Almost as cool as saying it's hunting time. You know? That is the beauty of archery, it is fun and relevant no matter what the calendar says. 
Come celebrate this with us in the form of joining the 3D league that starts Wed the 25th of January... 
There will be 2 nights or as I like to call it, a quarter of a hunnakah, of shooting. Wed and Thur. Pick what night works for you and stick with that decision. Trust yourself. Costs are going to be in the neighborhood of $20 for sign up and then $10 a night. Money earned usually covers costs of targets and labor. It is a good thing and a reasonable price. Think of it as an investment into your fun account. 
These leagues are somewhat of a limited entry situation. Our facilities can only accomodate so many competitors. 
We run these leagues high and tight mister. Courses are designed by acclaimed target placer Greg Robbins. You know his work from leagues in the past as well as at Bowcast @ the Bird. He and his courses will test your limits. He's the Arnold Palmer of 3D course design. 
It's important to know we are a fun loving crowd. We get loud, but we are certainly not looking for any trouble. Bring only positive energy to the line man... 
Call the Utah Archery Center for more information or even to reserve a spot maybe. Might work. 801-263-7880


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

Where is the Utah Archery Center


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

About 40th South and State Street... Just about a half block behind the NAPA...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

No drinking I am assuming? Sounds fun if that is the case. Sounds dangerous and disasterous if it is allowed.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> No drinking I am assuming? Sounds fun if that is the case. Sounds dangerous and disasterous if it is allowed.


 -_O- You're kidding! Right?



> Bring only positive energy to the line man...


And your own flask...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > No drinking I am assuming? Sounds fun if that is the case. Sounds dangerous and disasterous if it is allowed.
> ...


Ya I'm kidding......In Wyoming, where *everyone* talks about all the drinking they do away from the league night, they surely wouldn't do it on league night.

It just kind of ruins it for the guys who just like to shoot bows on league night.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree. I'm no prude, I loves a good beer or a whiskey and coke, but when it comes to alcohol and certain other activities, ie. shooting, driving, sports, etc. it just has no place being there. Plus, I just have ZERO respect for anyone who HAS to get tanked to have a good time.

There's a word for that syndrome, it's called Alcoholism...

Scott, I'll bet you cant even remember the last time you had a beer can you?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Who hacked Tex' account? J/K, well said Tex!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I agree. I'm no prude, I loves a good beer or a whiskey and coke, but when it comes to alcohol and certain other activities, ie. shooting, driving, sports, etc. it just has no place being there. Plus, I just have ZERO respect for anyone who HAS to get tanked to have a good time.
> 
> There's a word for that syndrome, it's called Alcoholism...
> 
> Scott, I'll bet you cant even remember the last time you had a beer can you?


insert "like" button here! :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I agree. I'm no prude, I loves a good beer or a whiskey and coke, but when it comes to alcohol and certain other activities, ie. shooting, driving, sports, etc. it just has no place being there. Plus, I just have ZERO respect for anyone who HAS to get tanked to have a good time.
> 
> There's a word for that syndrome, it's called Alcoholism...
> 
> Scott, I'll bet you cant even remember the last time you had a beer can you?


Who let the troll back on??? I thought they banned your hairyass!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Petersen couldn't stay mad at me forever... Besides, I was just sticking up for Matt In The Wild and who cant respect that? However, I shouldn't have said what I did in public. Next time I'll just PM him when I want to tell him to shut his cake hole. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

IDIOTS.....


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> IDIOTS.....


 -/|\- -_O-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> IDIOTS.....


You're alive! Did Mommy nurse you back from certain death after that cold you had last week? Poor little troll.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Was poor little Robbie sickie???


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, both him and his boy at the same time. _/O -)O(- -O,- Mommy had to come to the rescue.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I still cant taste or smell anything, but I am back to good health. Thanks for all your love a support....


----------

